# Regular period with no ovulation



## jenny32

I have recently had blood tests which have not indicated ivulation has taken place. I have regular periods but no sign of ovulation. I have to go back to GP. Has anyone else experienced this that could let me know what the next steps are?  Thanks in advance.


----------

